# [SOLVED] Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi. Well i tought i was better to record myself explaining the problem, so i did, but here goes a brief explanation.

I got The noise when the PSU is conected on the energy source, even when the PSU is totally disconected from the computer, so when i turn of the psu the noise gets very weaker but still noticeable 

So when i turn it off and unplug from the source and wait some time i can plug it a gain and turn it on and the the noise has gone, but it comes back, some times it takes a day for the noise to come back, but it does.

The problem is just the noise, there is nothing more than noise, every other thing on the PC is totally perfect. And the noise is not allways present.
I changed the cable, and the noise continued.

Here i recorded the noise:
THE NOISE! Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise - YouTube

Here my viedo explanation about the problem:
Explanation about Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise - YouTube

Here a picture showing the area of the PSU from where comes the noise.













My specs are:

Intel I5 3330
ASUS P8H61-M LX2 R2.0
4GB DDR3 1333(kingston)
EVGA 550ti 1gb
Corsair CX600W V2(80 plus bronze)
HD samsung 1tb 3gb/s. cache32mb
DVD-RW Samsung


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

Hi Filipicamo :wave:

Unfortunately, the videos posted show 'This Video is private' and won't play :sigh:

The fault might just be a loose bolt holding the grille in place or something loose inside (i.e. faulty or loose-mounted fan) but, having said that, we don't recommend opening the PSU because, even when completely unplugged, it can hold a potentially lethal electrical charge.

Check the PSU warranty and, if possible, return it for a replacement/refund.


----------



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*



WereBo said:


> Hi Filipicamo :wave:
> 
> Unfortunately, the videos posted show 'This Video is private' and won't play :sigh:
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry for the vídeos, i corrected it.
I dont think that the problem is something loose, because the problem happens even with the pc turned off with the fan of the PSU also turned off and only with the psu pluged on the energy source, so its not because of vibration or something like that.

I will try the warranty, but there is no corsair assistance in my country, i would have to appeal for the seller, but i bought it by the internet on "Mercado Livre"(its like the south american ebay, but extremely inferior than ebay) from an ocasional seller, but i bought it new.

Thanks for your help and atention.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

PSU's should not make any noise.
Contact the retailer first.
It does have a 3 yr. manufacturer's warranty.
I would ask the seller to exchange it for a better quality unit.
SeaSonic and XFX are top quality and 520W would be more than enough for the 550 ti.


----------



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

I found that the same seller has a Xfx Core 550w for almost(cheaper) the same price, i will try to change it, i have seen many people with the same problem, and some watrcoolers from corsair have the same noise, it must be some defective component in common.

But i have seen some people saying that these noise comes from time to time in any PSU, well it's not true, because i didnt had it before wit other PSU's, and this one gave me the problem already in the beginning.

Thanks for your help.:thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

The 550 XFX would be a good choice. Best of luck.


----------



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

SOLVED 
Its the electrial network for sure. 

Because i have a Mini System that makes noise at the exactly same time that the PSU, when the PSU stops, the mini system stops too, and this Mini System is not conected on the pc, and the Mini System is not even conected on the same outlet or wall. 

But the noise of the mini system comes from the speakers, but the mini system noise begin always exactly together with the PSU Noise and stops exactly together, im absolutely sure that it is not coincidence. 

My Mini System has always been making noise, With the other PSU that did not happened, because my old PSU did'nt had Active PFC, but i think thats the PFC of the Corsair making noise, but its not a problem or a defect, its just the PFC working to circumvent the problem of the terribe Brazilian eletrical Network. 

It stays a Clue for you, if someone from a third world countrie appear talking about this noyse, so you tell him to test a mini system turned on in the AUX and see if the noise comes together, its a way to see that it is on the eletrical network and not on the PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Corsair CX600 v2, PSU buzzing noise*

Glad you found the problem and best of luck.


----------



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

Tyree

Thank you my friend.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well discovered Filipicamo, I'd never have guessed that in a month of Sundays :grin: - Thanks for posting back with the cure









If you're happy all is now well, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------



## Filipicamo (Apr 13, 2013)

*WereBo*

Thanks for the Tip my friend.

Thanks for providing me some part of your time to help me.

I got to say that this forum is the best one of the entire planet. There is always people helping me here, don't matter how hard is the problem.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Filipicamo, it's what we do for a hobby, lots more fun than collecting matchboxes or something :laugh:


----------

